# Wound debridement



## trinalankford (Feb 1, 2011)

My doc debrided an MRSA abscess on the floor at the local hospital. This required an incision, but he opted to leave it open. He debrided all necrotic tissue. This was of the forearm and approximately 6-cm wound.

I'm drawing a complete blank. Not sure if it is because I'm trying to catch the flu or what, but I need help, please.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 4, 2011)

*Need op note*

*For an accurate response to surgical coding questions, please post the op note.*

Based on the limited information you provide, I would think you should look at 10060 or 10061.  But I don't know for certain without seeing the procedure note.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## surgonc87 (Feb 4, 2011)

Look into extent of debridment for correct code...

11042  
Debridement, subcutaneous tissue (includes epidermis and dermis, if performed); first 20 sq cm or less  

Lay Description      

The physician surgically removes foreign matter and contaminated or devitalized subcutaneous tissue (including epidermis and dermis, if performed) caused by injury, infection, wounds (excluding burn wounds), or chronic ulcers. Using a scalpel or dermatome, the physician excises the affected subcutaneous tissue until viable, bleeding tissue is encountered. A topical antibiotic is placed on the wound. A gauze dressing or an occlusive dressing may be placed over the surgical site. Report 11042 for the first 20 sq cm or less and 11045 for each additional 20 sq cm or part thereof.


----------



## trinalankford (Feb 14, 2011)

Portion of op note:

The operative field is prepped with Chloraprep and draped off. The area is first incised with electrocautery, encountering multiple microabscesses and necrotic pockets of dead subcutaneous tissue. I debrided away this infected skin back to more normal skin margins. I then utilized the cautery once again to excise and open the microabscesses at the margins of this inflammatory process. The wound was then packed open with Silvadene and covered with a dry dressing.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## armen (Feb 14, 2011)

I would use debridement codes 11042-11047.   You need to get the wound measurements to see how deep the debridement was done so you can pick the correct code


----------

